# Help with my cigar oasis xl, please!!!!!



## sergiobruna (Jun 3, 2006)

I was going to enjoy my daily smoke, i open my humidor and the device in charge of keeping my smokes "spoiled" was blinking the sign "c16"...
What is going on? does it need batteries? water? is it going to explode?
is it going on strike?

Please help, i threw away the manual when i bought it, and the thought of having my smokes in danger makes me wanna...o shit i just puked....
thank you in advance gorillas!!!!!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I checked my manual and the only "codes" that they mention is H20 for low water and L08 for low battery. I don't see any other mention of codes, so I would replace the batteries or use the AC adapter to see if the code clears.
Do you have a hygrometer that you can use to make sure that the humi is still at a safe level? Hope you can figure it out.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I have the same problem! Can't wait to hear from you old bastages on what this is... I added two lbs of beads to assure no impact to the sticks when these issues come up.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looked on their web site but nothing there. Here is the contact information:

Lamsia Corporation
Division of Cigar Oasis
2586 Hempstead Turnpike
East Meadow, NY 11554
Phone: 516-520-5258
Fax: 516-796-1323
Toll Free: 877-627-4798

Huh, they located in the town my wife grew up in, small world!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

sergiobruna said:


> I was going to enjoy my daily smoke, i open my humidor and the device in charge of keeping my smokes "spoiled" was blinking the sign "c16"...
> What is going on? does it need batteries? water? is it going to explode?
> is it going on strike?
> 
> ...


I don't think your fan is running. Check your power supply or new batteries.

On edit: I see a few more of you with this code. I don't have any hard data - but I think it's a fan code so check to see if the fan is turning - out of the humi or with the lid open it should be running.

Ron


----------

